# DexCool - the "red" Antifreeze



## Slug-Gunner (Dec 19, 2008)

If your vehicle has the "red" DexCool antifreeze in it.... read this link !

Suggestion: 
Be sitting down and have any blood pressure meds handy as you read the link.

BTW:
There is a "class-action" law-suite pending regarding "Dex-Cool".
'Google' "Dex-Cool coolant" for more info.


Slug-gunner


----------



## bigt61 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, I am a mechanic.  Both auto, and diesel.

Red DexCool sucks.  Flush it out.  It has nothing but problems.

Period.  Dont mess with it!


----------



## whitworth (Jan 23, 2009)

*Gm*

Isn't that the auto company that is in financial trouble?


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Feb 10, 2009)

dex cool is crap but one reason everyone has problems is because they mix Green antifreeze OR have the mixture wrong


----------



## nevamiss270 (Feb 10, 2009)

That dexcool killed my s-10 i had


----------

